# Need help in identifying decoders, Decorder for specific locos



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi,

I am hoping somebody can help me in determining what decoder is in this Loco:

1) *Trix 22347 Rh 98 304* -- I need to tune it but my Sprog3 system with JMRI does not identify the brand and model

I am also trying to get some information for a sound decoder for the following loco (which does not have one, but I would like to add it) with the correct sound files loaded::

1) *TRIX 22536 DE 6/6*

I would really appreciate the help.
Regards,
Vik.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Your best bet for finding out what is actually in the model is to contact the manufacturer.

As for what will fit, many of the decider manufacturers will recommend different decoders for different locos. You might try checking their websites. To install one, though, anything that will fit, or can be made to, will work. The issue would then be the availability of appropriate sound files for that loco.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Is this a factory fitted decoder or an aftermarket addition? If the latter you might be stuck unless you can find someone with a command station that can read CVs and you can find out what CV holds the info.


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you, I will try to contact Trix to get some info.
Regards,
Vik.


----------

